# Interior Metal Door Repaints



## Sustainable in OR. (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone willing to share their *average* times to paint a interior metal door? 

(No frame, both sides & edges, installed onsite, previously painted, 1 small wire glass light, 2 coats roller / brush).

I have 71 doors to do onsite.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Sustainable in OR. said:


> Anyone willing to share their *average* times to paint a interior metal door?
> 
> (No frame, both sides & edges, installed onsite, previously painted, 1 small wire glass light, 2 coats roller / brush).
> 
> I have 71 doors to do onsite.


I'm assuming these are flush doors, right?


----------



## Sustainable in OR. (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, flush doors.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Four to six a hour is doable for the most part.
You got to watch though. Doors in occupied space are a real pita to make time on depending on the traffic through them.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll go four days sight unseen.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> Four to six a hour is doable for the most part.
> You got to watch though. Doors in occupied space are a real pita to make time on depending on the traffic through them.


We always joke that, if you're ever lonely, start working in a doorway.

Several other details can slow you down: closers can be a nuisance to work around as can doors that don't open completly. The latter can really slow down painting the hinge edge.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Gough said:


> We always joke that, if you're ever lonely, start working in a doorway. Several other details can slow you down: closers can be a nuisance to work around as can doors that don't open completly. The latter can really slow down painting the hinge edge.


Yeh. Closures r a nuisance. I'm bringing a bucket of wedges with me to paint doors.

The hardware can vary greatly in the same space even. Some doors might have closures. Some might have weatherstripping, different kinda handles, kick plates, key hole hardware, panic bars, signage, all kinda configurations in the same space.

They all in all even out though, some take 20 min some 10, 

that's without people slamming em into ur face every two minutes though.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

as much as I hate using tape, I'd wrap the door knob, and cover the hinges. Use a 10mm sleeve(worn down). on both the hinge side, and catch side use an edge roller(tiny roller, maybe 4mm). brush around the door knobs, then roll, a door should take 10mins max. I like to use Lifemaster from Dulux, covers like a dream.


----------



## Patrick Painter (Nov 21, 2013)

I just discovered mini rollers at SherwinWilliams called Flock Foam, they produce a finish that looks like it's been sprayed. Also, their Industrial Enamel is the finest paint I've ever used for metal.


----------

